# Hog problem. Can only use 22LR. What ammo? Shot placement?



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Family land suddenly has a hog problem. A bad one. They are everywhere. Legal to hunt, but against deed restrictions. Need to keep the shooting on the down low, so 22LR and trapping is only option. Can't keep up just running a trap.

What 22LR ammo is the best for killing hogs? HP instead of FMJ? CCI MiniMag HP? 

One in the ear? double lung? Trying to drop them on the spot, they are some good eaters, lots of fat, little stink.


----------



## T-Bow (Oct 29, 2007)

You could use a bow...


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Use the solid lead and go for the base of the ear. I have seen .22s fail to penetrate the skull of a Big Hog when dispatching trapped Hogs, same with .25 ACP and .38 special target loads.


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

What T-Bow said. Or a crossbow.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never tried to kill a hog with a .22 before but I would bet shooting them in the ear or eye would do the trick. I would be hesitant to shoot them in the chest with that small of round. I agree with T-Bow, I recommend a bow, or cross bow...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Between the eyes or between the ears and your in for some serious problems, draw a imaginary line between eyes and ears and you will drop any hog that walks with a 22Lr. On another note, dont shoot with head at a angle make sure you hit at a 90% angle. 22 mag in or just behind the ear and they will run str8 to the ground. WW


----------



## dcaroselli (Jul 6, 2006)

Set more traps and invite us 2cool people out for a roast. Or shoot a rifle from inside the house and that should keep the noise down


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

22 right in the ear will drop them in their tracks...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

skip the h.p.'s

cci mini mags or similar, they are gonna get gun shy real quick.

slide a piece of grey pipe wrap over your barrel and let it stick out 6" longer than the barrel, helps with the noise.

might look into building one of the huge 6 shaped pen traps out of panels...a big one say 10 panels and put a deer feeder in the middle, wire the opening open for a few days, then set it..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here is a good link...
http://www.texasboars.com/


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

as a youngster I watched my dad and grandpa kill lots of hogs with a shot right between the eyes with .22 shorts. If your trapping them just pop them right dead center between de eyes and start cleaning.


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

2nd what Wet Dreams posted...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You were not paying much attention to the placement, between the eyes and you will have one pizzed off hog, and a serious problem. WW


waterspout said:


> as a youngster I watched my dad and grandpa kill lots of hogs with a shot right between the eyes with .22 shorts. If your trapping them just pop them right dead center between de eyes and start cleaning.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

We have done lots of trapping and a 22 in between the eyes does not always work. I have seen them drop and jump right back up. Behind the ear is better but I have had them jump up from that also. We started using BIG hog traps. Like 30' around or more. With a drop gate, works best. Incorporate a group of trees in the trap. Use corn soaked in diesel. 
Also you can easily make a primitive silencer. Lots of ways to do this. Coastal had an idea I have not tried. Get creative and add a few baffles or chambers and it will quite it down significantly. You can PM for more details.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I'd go with a CCI Velocitor. It's a slight HP, but it's fast and built to penetrate. They hit hard. You can HEAR the difference between them and standard lead rounds when they hit the backstop at the range. Notibly louder "WHOMP".

Shoot in the ear or maybe just behind it. Anything in front of that or behind that will allow the pig to run off. We've killed quite a few of them with 22LRs in the past.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*Air Rifle*

I did see a guy kill a hog with an air rifle on one of the televised hunting shows. .....Right between the eyes. It was not your typical air rifle, but it can be done. I assume if that can be done with an air rifle, a 22lr would dispatch one with similar placement.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Got any water on the place? Just a muddy spot will do. Set a feeder to dump into the mudhole. Use a ring around the spinner to make the corn fall straight down, or set the spinner low to do the same. They'll make a lot more noise and stay around longer. You might get more than one chance at them with a bow that way. 

I must agree about the trap. A 100 lb pig is worth 50 dollars, and a 300 lb-er is worth 200 or more. A big catch pen is the way to go, catch a good portion of the herd at one time.

Good luck.

Lance.


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Invite about a whole bunch of 2coolers out to have a "Hog Bash" and we can all bring bows, crossbows, 22's, dogs,..whatever. We could help...Then have a nice big BBQ afterward.....


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

*22*

I had a jihad one night and got 5 in my trap and they were all convinced to take a dirt nap thanks to my 22 pistol; shot through the base of the ear or through the top of the head between the ears; lights out.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Your land? Duh? Use what got.

With a 22 and close then between the eyes about a half inch high to the righ or left one inch.



B2 said:


> Family land suddenly has a hog problem. A bad one. They are everywhere. Legal to hunt, but against deed restrictions. Need to keep the shooting on the down low, so 22LR and trapping is only option. Can't keep up just running a trap.
> 
> What 22LR ammo is the best for killing hogs? HP instead of FMJ? CCI MiniMag HP?
> 
> One in the ear? double lung? Trying to drop them on the spot, they are some good eaters, lots of fat, little stink.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

We used 22 LR as kids and always shot just in front of the ear, between the ear and eye, pretty straight path to the brain. SMJ not the hollow point.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I know for a fact that a 22LR will bounce off a boars head and shatter a truck window. Been there, seen it with my own eyes. Boar only went down on his two front legs, shook it off and got right back up. He, and the truck owner were both extremely pizzed off after that however. I didn't know the truck owner, he had brought the boar to the cleaning shed to be butchered and we were there getting a mess of geese cleaned. Good lord it was funny. We all about pee'd in our waders.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

CCI Stingers, side shot, 1 to 2 inchs behind the eye, drop graveyard dead! Whats up B2


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

right behing the ear. and about 1/3 the way up from the bottom of the ear there is some real soft skin .


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

I've killed many an old hog with a 22LR. Draw an imaginary line from one ear to the eye on the opposite side , then the other , creating an *X* on the forehead . Hit the intersecting lines and you have a DEAD hog instantly. That's how we killed them , back a long long time ago. Did kill some big ones to. Feral and domestic alike.


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

mini-mag and base of the ear. Drop like a hot rock.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

I remember "helping" my grandpa, dad, and his brothers butchering hogs every December and January when I was a kid. They always killed them like Cap-N-Red stated. All the cousins would argue for the privilage to make the shot. Brought back some forgotten memories.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Model .17


----------

